# Reptile Radiator - smell ?



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Do they always smell when new ? Like a heater which has dust on it ?

Well it does smell more like rubber ?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I put one in a viv last week. The smell lasted for a few hours then it went :2thumb:. No smell from it now & it's been running 6 days.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

corny girl said:


> I put one in a viv last week. The smell lasted for a few hours then it went :2thumb:. No smell from it now & it's been running 6 days.


Cool, cheers.. I have the _feeling_ it starts to disappear already but I gonna leave it for a while anyway : victory:


----------



## MrBoa (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah, smell will go once any grease, dust etc has burnt off. I wouldnt put snakes in till smell has comletely gone.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

MrBoa said:


> yeah, smell will go once any grease, dust etc has burnt off. I wouldnt put snakes in till smell has comletely gone.


Yea wouldn't do so anyway .. :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

when i got my first one it stank, i thought it was going to blow up or something it smelt so strong!


----------



## Richpie (Mar 31, 2010)

I have just installed one at the weekend and it still smells. It smells like strong solvent. 

I have a new boa arriving this weekend and I don't want to put her in there until the smell has gone. 

did every ones just go naturally?


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Richpie said:


> I have just installed one at the weekend and it still smells. It smells like strong solvent.
> 
> I have a new boa arriving this weekend and I don't want to put her in there until the smell has gone.
> 
> did every ones just go naturally?


I left mine on over the weekend and it doesn't smell really anymore .. took about 4 days though ... on full blast without stat ...


----------



## Richpie (Mar 31, 2010)

Cheers mate. I've got it on the stat at the moment. 

I'll take it off. 

Thanks


----------



## Richpie (Mar 31, 2010)

Chaps

48 hours later on full power and still a solvent smell. Any ideas how long this is going to last?I have a new boa arriving on Sunday. Do you think I should swap over to the heat map. 

Sorry i'm used to using ceramic heaters.


----------



## Richpie (Mar 31, 2010)

Bump Bump


----------



## Richpie (Mar 31, 2010)

Any one?


----------



## Richpie (Mar 31, 2010)

anyone


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Not sure what to suggest, the smell of my rad was gone after a few days (2 or 3, don't remember) .. If you're worried then leave your snake in its current home and get in contact with Habistat and ask them ..


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

They do smell when first used, but it's usually gone within a few days of constant use.

If you keep turning it on and off, the smell may last longer. : victory:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Blue Lizard Reptiles said:


> They do smell when first used, but it's usually gone within a few days of constant use.
> 
> If you keep turning it on and off, the smell may last longer. : victory:


Plus make sure you have a decent air circulation of course, i.e. leaving the viv doors open / out and have no stuff in the viv (i.e. hides, bowls etc.)


----------



## Richpie (Mar 31, 2010)

morning


----------



## Richpie (Mar 31, 2010)

Cheers guys. The smell has finally gone.

And just in time....:2thumb:


----------

